# Aspire Breeze Nxt



## Naeem (15/9/19)

Hi Vendors 

Any of you guys bringing inn this POD system ?

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheFrozenRogue (17/9/19)

Naeem said:


> Hi Vendors
> 
> Any of you guys bringing inn this POD system ?
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


This is a question I would also like an answer for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

